# Kaufberatung für meinen Fünfjährigen



## BeatBoxKing (1. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Fünfjähriger wird langsam zu groß für sein geliebtes Early Rider Belter 16" (bzw. die kleinen Laufräder sind im wurzeligen Gelände problematisch). Deshalb suche ich seit geraumer Zeit einen adäquaten Nachfolger im Netz, nur leider werde ich immer unschlüssiger je länger ich suche. Die Verfügbarkeiten und der schwierige Gebrauchtmarkt machen die Sache dann leider auch nicht leichter, weshalb ich  eure Hilfe brauche.

Hier die Antworten zum Fragenkatalog:

01. Innenbeinlänge? *48cm mit Schuhen *
02. Größe? *112cm mit Schuhen*
03. Alter? *5 Jahre und 3 Monate*
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? *Seit 1,5 Jahren, kommt sehr gut im Wald zurecht*
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? *800€, dann sollte aber alles passen*
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? *prinzipiell ja*
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? *jein - alle Anbauteile tauschen ist kein Problem, Arbeiten an Rahmen, Kurbeln, etc. oder sehr aufwändige Umbaumaßnahmen möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden*
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? *wenige Teile vorhanden, z.B. alte 10-fach X9/XT Kassetten, X9 Schaltwerk, X9 Trigger, div. Kettenblätter (28, 30, 32) vorhanden*
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? *Singletrails*
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? *hügelig, Wald*

Da das Bike erst im Frühjahr zum Einsatz kommen soll, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Junior noch den einen oder anderen Zentimeter drauflegt, weshalb ich mir auch unsicher bin ob ich nicht gleich 20" überspringen und gleich auf 24" gehen soll. Den 29er Gedanken bei Kinderbikes finde ich die richtige Entwicklung, allerdings mangelt es an erschwinglichen Alternativen.

Das Bike muss auf jeden Fall Scheibenbremsen haben, da Junior ständig über die Bedienkräfte seiner V-Brake jammert, wenn es länger bergab geht.

Was habe ich bisher im Auge:

1. BMC Blast 20 - gefällt mir grundsätzlich gut, mit einem Tubeless Aufbau auch gewichtstechnisch ganz okay
2. Propain Dreckspatz - gefällt mir sehr gut, ist aber vermutlich zu downhilllastig? Preis-/Leistung noch o
3. Naloo Hill Bill 24 (eigentlich zu teuer für das Gebotene)
4. Vitus 20+    - könnte eine gute Basis für mein erstes Tuning Projekt sein. Rahmen gefällt mir gut, ist aber leider momentan ausverkauft und Erfahrungsberichte gibt es auch kaum. Preislich-/Leistung allerdings sehr attraktiv
5. Orbea MX 20 Team Disc - schönes Bike mit ebenfalls gutem Tuning-Potenzial, allerdings deutlich teurer als das Vitus. Long-cage Schaltwerk müsste auch getauscht werden.
6. Orbea Laufey 20 H30 - Geo sieht gut aus; leider recht neu und somit keine Erfahrungsberichte im Netz, vermute aber mal ein relativ hohes Gewicht und einige der Komponenten müssten wahrscheinlich getauscht werden
7. Early Rider Seeker 20 - schöner Nachfolger für sein Belter, allerdings irritiert mich die Herstellerangabe der Innenbeinlänge von 54cm??? Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?  Wie ist das Box-Schaltwerk zu bewerten?
8. Selbstaufbau eines MWORX 24" Rahmens, aber da bin ich mir mit der Innenbeinlänge auch unsicher....allerdings könnte man gleich ordentliche Teile verbauen, weil es ja als 26er weiterverwendet werden kann....

Was meint ihr? Ich tendiere momentan zum BMC Blast 20 mit leichtem Tuning bzw. Vitus 20+ mit großem Tuningpaket. Oder wenn die Größe kein Problem darstellt der Selbstaufbau des MWORX.....Zeit wäre noch genug - weiß jemand wie lange die Rahmen Lieferzeiten haben? Wie lange dauern Teile von Aliexpress im Schnitt?

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2020)

Meiner hat aktuell ähnliche Maße und fährt das suburb BO20" von der Optik her sollte er schon auf das ex 24" der großen passen wollte ich die Tage Mal testen! Aktuelles Bild, Sattel wegen springen komplett abgesenkt. Aktuell steht der Sattel um Fahrbetrieb noch 3-4cm unter Lenker höhe. 
Kaufen würde ich aktuell bzw fürs Frühjahr definitiv kein 20" mehr. Scheibenbremse helfen den Kids extrem beim dosieren und sparen viel kraft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeatBoxKing (1. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für das Bild, das zeigt mir tatsächlich dass ein 20er wohl für's Frühjahr keinen großen Sinn mehr macht. Dann muss ich mir evtl. noch mehr 24er anschauen...Wenn Du dann bei Gelegenheit noch ein Bild von Deinem Junior auf dem 24er schießen könntest wäre das super! (Um welches Modell handelt es sich bei dem 24er?)

Danke und viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2020)

BeatBoxKing schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Bild, das zeigt mir tatsächlich dass ein 20er wohl für's Frühjahr keinen großen Sinn mehr macht. Dann muss ich mir evtl. noch mehr 24er anschauen... Wenn Du dann bei Gelegenheit noch ein Bild von Deinem Junior auf dem 24er schießen könntest wäre das super! (Um welches Modell handelt es sich bei dem 24er?)
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße
> Björn


Das 24" wäre dann ein Cube.
Das Bild ist von der großen vom Januar, die letzte Tour mit dem bike... zu dem Zeitpunkt 135 oder 137... Bild vom kurzen folgt irgendwann demnächst... Ist dann wenige Tage später auf ihr 27,5er umgestiegen, und seit dem nicht mehr davon runter zu bekommen...


----------



## Bacara (2. November 2020)

Hallo, meine Tochter hat ziemlich genau die selben Maße und ich habe ihr einen MWorx Rahmen bestellt. Im Moment gibt's keine mehr auf Lager, die Rahmen sollen wahrscheinlich Ende Februar fertig sein, das war die Auskunft, die ich bekommen habe.
Die Größenempfehlung für den 24" Aufbau ist ab 115cm, das sollte bis zum Frühjahr (bei uns gibt's das Rad zu Ostern) hinhauen


----------



## BeatBoxKing (2. November 2020)

Danke, das scheint mir mittlerweile die einzig sinnvolle Variante zu sein, auch wenn ich dann erst sehr spät mit dem Aufbau beginnen kann. Die Option, danach auf 26" zu wechseln ist tatsächlich sehr reizvoll. Und bis Ostern kann ich dann in aller Ruhe die Teile beschaffen...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Ivenl (2. November 2020)

Wir haben mit 113cm mit nem kubikes in s angefangen, bei deinem Budget solltest du dir naloo und Pyro auch noch angucken. Die anderen 24' Räder sind eigentlich alle teurer oder haben einen zu großen Rahmen für euch.


----------



## BeatBoxKing (2. November 2020)

War das das 24s von Kubikes? Die Herstellerangabe liegt da ja bei 125cm, aber wenn das bei euch gepasst hat wäre das eine echte Alternative 👍


----------



## Ivenl (2. November 2020)

BeatBoxKing schrieb:


> War das das 24s von Kubikes? Die Herstellerangabe liegt da ja bei 125cm, aber wenn das bei euch gepasst hat wäre das eine echte Alternative 👍


Ja das S, dass passt viel viel früher, vermute aber dass das Pyro noch kleiner ist, haben das Pyro 20s und das ist deutlich kleiner als die Konkurrenz


----------



## euro910 (2. November 2020)

das orbea ist leider tatsächlich etwas Fätt
9,7Kg in der 20" Variante
das woom off ist nicht in deiner Auflistung, mit Absicht oder ?

Hat unser Junior am Wochenende zum 5. bekommen
allerdings aktuell noch etwas zu gross für ihn (106cm mit 46er IBL)
das 4er Off würde Deinem jetzt aktuell gut passen, das 5er wäre noch nen guten Tick zu gross

das Blast hätte ich letzte Woche fast gekauft, war für 499 im Angebot online,
aber wollte es gerne antesten, daher ist es spontan dann ein woom geworden weil da und verfügbar und als 5er Off vom Patenkind prooved


----------



## BeatBoxKing (2. November 2020)

Das Woom finden Papa und Sohnemann zu langweilig, auch wenn es sicherlich ein sehr gutes Radl ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (2. November 2020)

alles klar


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

BeatBoxKing schrieb:


> War das das 24s von Kubikes? Die Herstellerangabe liegt da ja bei 125cm, aber wenn das bei euch gepasst hat wäre das eine echte Alternative 👍


Man darf nie vergessen die Hersteller geben oft die Größe so an das das Kind auf dem Sattel sitzend mit dem kompletten Fuß auf dem Boden steht, fällig Praxis fremd wenn mehr als nur ein paar km gefahren werden sollen, und list Killer nr1 Sattel zu niedrig..


----------



## Ivenl (2. November 2020)

Das woom Off 5 hatten wir damals auch getestet, ist deutlich größer als das kubikes, das BMC Blast 24 ebenso


----------



## Oizfahrerin (2. November 2020)

Meine Tochter 116cm, 55cm Innenbeinlänge hatte beim Testen des Kubike 24s Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe. Stehen über der Stange war nur auf Zehenspitzen möglich. Die Sitzposition war auch noch sehr gestreckt. Daher würde ich behaupten, dass es für Deinen Sohn noch etwas zu groß ist. Das kann im Frühjahr natürlich anders aussehen.


----------



## BeatBoxKing (2. November 2020)

@*Oizfahrerin : *Wenn das bei einer Innenbeinlänge von 55cm schon so ein Problem war, dann kommt das Kubikes 24 wohl wirklich nicht in Frage. Unwahrscheinlich, dass mein Junior bis zum Frühjahr so einen Wachstumsschub hinlegt. Womit ich ja dann eigentlich fast schon wieder bei einem 20er wäre....

*@delphi1507 : *War die Kurbellänge beim Kubike 24s kein Problem? Müsste man ja ggf. auch gegen eine kürzere Version tauschen.


----------



## euro910 (2. November 2020)

schreit irgendwie alles nach einem 24er vpace, nur so eins gebraucht zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeatBoxKing (2. November 2020)

Wenn ich sicher wüsste, dass der Junior in den nächsten Jahren voll mitzieht und das gute Stück auch wirklich nutzt, würde ich es ihm sogar gönnen. Leider ist das in dem Alter halt schwer vorhersehbar und dafür ist es dann doch zu viel Geld. Was glaubt ihr, wo ich preislich beim Selbstaufbau des MWORX mit akzeptablem Gewicht landen könnte - 850€? (Schaltung vorhanden)


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

BeatBoxKing schrieb:


> @*Oizfahrerin : *Wenn das bei einer Innenbeinlänge von 55cm schon so ein Problem war, dann kommt das Kubikes 24 wohl wirklich nicht in Frage. Unwahrscheinlich, dass mein Junior bis zum Frühjahr so einen Wachstumsschub hinlegt. Womit ich ja dann eigentlich fast schon wieder bei einem 20er wäre....
> 
> *@delphi1507 : *War die Kurbellänge beim Kubike 24s kein Problem? Müsste man ja ggf. auch gegen eine kürzere Version tauschen.


Wir haben kein ku 24" nur als 16" mit der  Kurbellänge hatten wir keine Probleme! 
So hab den kurzen gerade Mal vermessen und Mal testweise  aufs 24" Cube gesetzt. Er ist aktuell 111 und sl 49. 
Mit Sattel ganz unten würde es mit der verbauten Kurbel zum reinen fahren sogar reichen bzw Stütze müsste auf 2-3 cm raus. Allerdings würde ihm die Überstandshöhe noch nicht reichen, da fehlen noch 5-7 cm denke ich. Er kann allerdings im Normalfall auch seitlich absteigen, aber nur wenn es geplant ist, also muss er wohl noch bis ins Frühjahr warten. Fürs Gelände wäre es wohl eh noch zu groß. Werde es aber dennoch Mal mit ihm dem nächst testen.


----------



## BeatBoxKing (2. November 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wir haben kein ku 24"


Sorry, meinte eigentlich @*Ivenl*


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

BeatBoxKing schrieb:


> Wenn ich sicher wüsste, dass der Junior in den nächsten Jahren voll mitzieht und das gute Stück auch wirklich nutzt, würde ich es ihm sogar gönnen. Leider ist das in dem Alter halt schwer vorhersehbar und dafür ist es dann doch zu viel Geld. Was glaubt ihr, wo ich preislich beim Selbstaufbau des MWORX mit akzeptablem Gewicht landen könnte - 850€? (Schaltung vorhanden)


Sicherheit hat man was das angeht nie! Meine beiden ziehen derzeit voll mit. Allerdings ist der Wertverlust beim vpace sehr gering! Bei dem was du in den mworx Rahmen an Arbeit und Material investierst wirst du da vermutlich mehr Verlust machen als beim vpace.


----------



## euro910 (2. November 2020)

das war bei mir jetzt der Grund für das woom
die bekommt man in der Regel ja fast für den Einkaufspreis wieder weg (wer sucht ein BMC Blast .. zB)
wenn er am Ball bleibt, darf es dann auch gerne ein vpace werden


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

BeatBoxKing schrieb:


> Sorry, meinte eigentlich @*Ivenl*


Kein Problem, alternative wäre halt was einfaches gebrauchtes im 20" für ein halbes Jahr zu holen und dann auf was vernünftiges 24" mäßiges zu setzen.


----------



## delphi1507 (2. November 2020)

euro910 schrieb:


> das war bei mir jetzt der Grund für das woom
> die bekommt man in der Regel ja fast für den Einkaufspreis wieder weg (wer sucht ein BMC Blast .. zB)
> wenn er am Ball bleibt, darf es dann auch gerne ein vpace werden


Ich hab z.b. nicht nach Marken gesucht sondern 24" Scheibenbremsen, Standard shimano Freilauf, so das problemlos x/10fach aufgebaut werden kann, da ich da noch Kasetten da hatte. Wen du ihm Spass an der Sache vermittelst wird er vermutlich drann bleiben, was die Pubertät bringt ist eine ganz andere Geschichte... meinen brauche ich nicht mit ner reinen Forststraßen oder gar Straßen runde zu kommen... Schmale Wege sind Pflicht gerne auch anspruchsvoller.. mir Wurzeln Stufen und so...


----------



## Ivenl (2. November 2020)

Wenn's nen Händler bei euch gibt würde ich es testen, meine große fährt mit dem kubikes im Verein ohne Probleme mit, auch mit der theoretisch zu großen kurbel, das tolle ist einfach das Gewicht, das Rad wiegt 8,2kg mit dicken Reifen und 1*11 für 600€ wirklich gut.


----------



## Oizfahrerin (3. November 2020)

BeatBoxKing schrieb:


> @*Oizfahrerin : *Wenn das bei einer Innenbeinlänge von 55cm schon so ein Problem war, dann kommt das Kubikes 24 wohl wirklich nicht in Frage. Unwahrscheinlich, dass mein Junior bis zum Frühjahr so einen Wachstumsschub hinlegt. Womit ich ja dann eigentlich fast schon wieder bei einem 20er wäre....
> 
> *@delphi1507 : *War die Kurbellänge beim Kubike 24s kein Problem? Müsste man ja ggf. auch gegen eine kürzere Version tauschen.



Sie bekommt das Ku24 jetzt zu Weihnachten und ich denke bis zum Frühjahr wird es dann schon gut passen. Bis dahin muss sie noch mit dem 20s fahren, obwohl das jetzt eigentlich schon zu klein ist. Die Kurbellänge bereitet mir aber auch Bedenken. Mal schauen, ob ich eine 127er dazu bekomme.


----------



## BeatBoxKing (4. November 2020)

Ich hab mich jetzt auf die Warteliste für einen Mworx Rahmen setzen lassen und werde das Bike (hoffentlich gemeinsam mit dem Junior) selbst aufbauen. Reizt mich jetzt irgendwie doch als Winterprojekt und man kann die Teile verbauen, die man auch haben will.

Danke für die ganzen Tipps und ich werde berichten, sobald es losgeht - da wird sicherlich noch die eine oder andere Frage kommen... 

Viele Grüße
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

